# Church Discipline



## jogri17 (Jun 14, 2009)

Praise God today a young couple was brought to repentance before publick announcement of sin was given at my church. Not only did many of us not know about the sin (some did of course. I did not) but the couple was so guilty they (the husband as the head of course) make a short publick announcement of their sin (fornication, getting married without telling the elders she was pregnant already, and skipping church service sense the wedding) and the Pastor said not only do we forgive them as a congregation (of course he quoted the normal scriptures used) but said may we all learn from their example of humility and repentance and we rejoiced over the announcement of the baby (of course there were still a few ''conservatives''who refused to clap). The only tragedy is that the husband really is a terrible public speaker and speaks very slowly. So let me just encourage pastors to be faithful in their job and remember to make the discipline procedure prolonged and loving.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 14, 2009)

It is good to hear that there is actually still church disciplin going on in some churches


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 14, 2009)

In québec of all places. I think we're the only church in the entire city now who does it outside the mormons.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 14, 2009)

Really it is only the Holy Spirit which helped them to confess. May He be so diligent within me by His grace.


----------

